# New york city



## danknight163 (Nov 19, 2007)

payup
OK WELL I AM STARING THIS ONE FOR ALL THE BOYS IN QUEENS BROOKLYN BRONX STATEN ISLAND AND LONG ISLAND

KEEP IT UP TO DATE GUYS


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

How do you plow if cars are covering every inch of the road and parking lot?


----------



## danknight163 (Nov 19, 2007)

Plow the cars with the snow lol


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

danknight163;888787 said:


> Plow the cars with the snow lol


So you are experienced in the snow plowing business.:salute:


----------



## danknight163 (Nov 19, 2007)

Yes i have been doing this for 11 years


----------



## danknight163 (Nov 19, 2007)

we need a nice one to start off the year


----------



## danknight163 (Nov 19, 2007)

what happen i am the only guy in nyc on here lol


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

danknight163;903990 said:


> what happen i am the only guy in nyc on here lol


Maybe you should of said your from Brooklyn instead?


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

Yo yo Yo....lawn guy land checkin in....


prsport


Let's go Sunday storm....Let's go Sunday storm



...who's your daddyxysport


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

lawnboy11;906375 said:


> Let's go Sunday storm....Let's go Sunday storm
> 
> ...who's your daddyxysport


gettn caught up with the hype on monday,,,,we got a long way to go


----------



## danknight163 (Nov 19, 2007)

well this last storm was good as a starter but we need more lol


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

I dont know 27" isnt fun to plow... I nice 8-12"er would be great...


----------



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

Checkin' in from brooklynwesport


----------



## pldann86 (Nov 13, 2008)

Doesn't look like anything happening (besides Thurs-Sat not much) till at least the 7th.


----------



## danknight163 (Nov 19, 2007)

ok once again the snow is coming so check all ur stuff and check in 2 times and happy plowing guys and girls and remeber i am in queens so if you want to network send me a note


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

danknight163;1168297 said:


> ok once again the snow is coming so check all ur stuff and check in 2 times and happy plowing guys and girls and remeber i am in queens so if you want to network send me a note


So does that make you a Queen plower or a plower of Queens? Wandering minds would like to know.Your 70 mile to the North of yours neighbor.We're supposed to get 6-8'' Sunday-Monday.Be safe out there Queens.I'll be in the big apple next Wed. ring shopping in the diamond district.Haven't done that in 30 years.


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

*snow*

what do you think???should i get ready for a plowable event...or is it going to blow by again


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Get ready!


----------



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

Accu weather is saying 7-14" for brooklyn... weather.com says 2-4", go figure.


----------



## danknight163 (Nov 19, 2007)

READ THE LINES 7-14" for brooklyn... weather.com says 2-4" SO 6 TO 12 LOL


----------



## danknight163 (Nov 19, 2007)

I am the king of queens lol and cograds


----------



## danknight163 (Nov 19, 2007)

Statement as of 10:52 AM EST on December 25, 2010

... Winter Storm Watch remains in effect from Sunday afternoon
through Monday afternoon...

A Winter Storm Watch remains in effect from Sunday afternoon
through Monday afternoon.

* Locations... northeast New Jersey... the lower Hudson Valley...
and New York City.

* Hazards... moderate to heavy snow with gusty winds.

* Accumulations... 5 to 10 inches with locally higher amounts.

* Impacts... hazardous travel due to significant accumulations of
snow on roads. Visibilities will be greatly diminished. Strong
winds will produce blowing and drifting of snow... with near
blizzard conditions at times... and will make driving
treacherous.

* Timing... light snow may begin Sunday morning... with the heaviest
snow late Sunday through early Monday.

* Winds... northeast winds 20 to 25 mph with gusts up to 30 mph...
becoming north 25 to 30 mph with gusts up to 35 mph Sunday night
through early Monday. Winds become northwest Monday afternoon.
The strongest winds will be across New York City and near the
coast.

Precautionary/preparedness actions...

A Winter Storm Watch means there is a potential for significant
snow... sleet... or ice accumulations that may impact travel.
Continue to monitor the latest forecasts.


----------



## danknight163 (Nov 19, 2007)

it looks like we r goner get it yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## danknight163 (Nov 19, 2007)

well it's that time of year again hope to see more people from NYC on here ?
everyone please check in if your from nyc


----------



## Super Mech (Sep 6, 2011)

Checkin in From the Bronx. Took the Fisher 8' HD apart Saturday and sent it out to get sandblasted. Bought all new trip springs, pins, and hoses. Gonna weld on a back drag edge before painting or powder coating. Gettin the truck ready too. Trying to find bag salt cheap around here. Anybody know a place?


----------



## danknight163 (Nov 19, 2007)

ya it is snowwing in queens ny if anyone has meyers plows and needs help with it i am in flushing queens i do rebuilds and more have spare parts too


----------



## danknight163 (Nov 19, 2007)

super mech;1308267 said:


> checkin in from the bronx. Took the fisher 8' hd apart saturday and sent it out to get sandblasted. Bought all new trip springs, pins, and hoses. Gonna weld on a back drag edge before painting or powder coating. Gettin the truck ready too. Trying to find bag salt cheap around here. Anybody know a place?


 try online in long island


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

danknight163;1423107 said:


> ya it is snowwing in queens ny if anyone has meyers plows and needs help with it i am in flushing queens i do rebuilds and more have spare parts too


I just might pick your brain there King of Queens for Queens logistics regarding WTF does one do for a safe haven for storing a loader in between Winter events,diesel availability,cheap,safe lodging, good coffee joints--restaurants,parts houses,etc. etc.This might be the one if you get enough snow that I might get the call to bring my loader on down.


----------



## ImpressPlowing (Oct 9, 2012)

hey guys impressive plowing of nyc here
looking for some liquid calcium chloride here in queens. 
anyone interested in a meet up?


----------



## danknight163 (Nov 19, 2007)

are you selling or want to buy ? and if your selling send me a price list i'll let my guys know


----------



## danknight163 (Nov 19, 2007)

OK all NYC plowers lets get together here and help each other out, there a lot of these fly by knight plowers that are stealing our customers, "the low baller" and it's killing good business and let start to put up the *bad subcontractors * you know the ones that forget to pay use and don't pay us at all lets do things right this year


----------



## rob guarino (Sep 12, 2012)

Check out our NYC Metro Winter Outlook...Not a bad winter

http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/ind...discussion&groupid=10&topicid=5664&Itemid=179


----------



## danknight163 (Nov 19, 2007)

wow no one has been on this for like ever lol


----------



## danknight163 (Nov 19, 2007)

*lets here from the queens plowers*

*queens* we need to stick together and keep our prices in formwesport


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

danknight163;1880655 said:


> *queens* we need to stick together and keep our prices in formwesport


Just too easy.:laughing:


----------



## danknight163 (Nov 19, 2007)

yea i know grandview it was wishful thinking lol


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Plowing without a union membership? I'd hate to see you have an "accident"


----------



## danknight163 (Nov 19, 2007)

wow no one from queens is on here:crying:


----------



## danknight163 (Nov 19, 2007)

*Time to get ready*

OK MY NYC SNOW EATERS ARE YOU READY FOR THIS YEAR


----------



## danknight163 (Nov 19, 2007)

*Well its that time of year again*

POST WHERE YOU ARE FROM AND SAY HI TO NY SNOW EATERS


----------



## Silverado8.1 (Jan 2, 2014)

Huntington, but I have a route in Queens, can't wait to get started although I hear it will be a warm winter, hopefully they're wrong.


----------



## danknight163 (Nov 19, 2007)

Silverado8.1;2053482 said:


> Huntington, but I have a route in Queens, can't wait to get started although I hear it will be a warm winter, hopefully they're wrong.


dam that a ride in a blizzard xysport


----------



## danknight163 (Nov 19, 2007)

Where the hell is the snow this is killing me over here


----------



## danknight163 (Nov 19, 2007)

well it seem we will finally get some dam snow, is everyone ready in n e w y o r k ?xysport


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Enjoy and take your snow back.


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

nyc 8-14 inches


----------



## danknight163 (Nov 19, 2007)

*Charge back*

anyone ever had a charge back (first time ever for me) 30 inches of snow and they complained with 17 call to my phone then after all is said and done they charged back the whole contract amount they signed up on jan 2 2016 and did the charge back on the 27th and paypal gave them there money back even after i show my contract that states no refunds on unused time wish we had a list to keep on here of all the ******* charge back so no other snow eater gets burnt like i just did please let me know what you did about ur charge back:angry:


----------

